
Apple Shipping ARM Based Macs to Devopers - lemax
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/29/mac-mini-developer-transition-kit-arriving/
======
neilalexander
This is from the end of June. Some other threads include:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23683185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23683185)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23678865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23678865)

